
Analyzing potential bounds check bypass vulnerabilities [pdf] - mobilio
https://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/managed/4e/a1/337879-analyzing-potential-bounds-Check-bypass-vulnerabilities.pdf
======
mhkool
Interesting. Intel now says that security must be implemented in software
instead of hardware.

~~~
rurban
They've always said that to cover their asses from massive litigation costs.
It could kill them.

Everybody knows that they are lying.

